# Schmuckfarbe Gold mit PS



## Luckystar05 (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei einen Flyer für Silvester zu entwerfen. Auf dem Flyer will ich ein paar Stellen Golden machen.
Ich habe schon mit der Druckerei gesprochen, sie meinte es wäre kein Problem, allerdings müsste ich einen neuen Kanal mit Schmuckfarbe erstellen.

Nun steh ich da und weiß nicht weiter. Wie bekomme ich das Gold jetzt auf den Flyer und dass es dann auch noch richtig gedruckt wird?
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich habe schon gehört, dass es ziemlich kompliziert sein soll mit Photoshop

Das Gold soll aber nicht aussehen wie z.b. bei einem Gold effekt von einem Ring. Sondern es soll ein mattes Gold sein. Sieht auf Flyern aus wie Blattgold.


----------



## Leola13 (6. Oktober 2005)

Hai,

du musst für das Gold einen Farbkanal anlegen und gedruckt wird dann die entsprechende Pantone (Farbe).

Laienhaft ausgdrückt.  :-( 

Such mal hier im Forum nach Pantone, da wirst du sicherlich fündig.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2005)

Hier des Rätsels Lösung:
Bei Kanäle/Channels nen Spot-Channel hinzufügen. Ich glaube, das sollte das Richtige sein.
Bei Doppelklick auf das Miniaturbild kann man unter "Custom.." die Pantonefarbe
suchen/eintragen.

Es könnte auch der normale Channel sein. Nochmal fragen, welcher weiterhilft.

mfg chmee


----------

